# Why wont my bangs grow out?!



## Gemini350z (Jan 13, 2008)

I cut my bangs YEARS ago, and i mean years, 5 give or take. I got color and they have grown because the color is gone now, but they wont grow pass my nose.  My hair grows in layers and that top layer of hair, grows so slowly.  It is pretty much stagnant, it has remained the length that it is at, while my middle and back has flourished.  

Now I know my front and sides are a different texture then the back, but that should not make that much of a difference should it?  all hair textures grow!!

Anyone who has had bangs or whose hair struggles to grow around the front and sides, how do you retain your growth in those areas and get it to catch up?


Thanks in Advance ladies!!


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 13, 2008)

Girl, I know exactly how you feel. I had bangs cut into my hair more than 5 years ago and they are just now getting past my nose! I don't know why but it seems like that hair in the very front just grows slower.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 13, 2008)

I am glad I am not the only one stuck with this problem!  Have you done anything differently?  Have you figured out the cause?

I just do not know how to rectify this problem?  I was thinking of braids, but I am just not a braid person!!


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 13, 2008)

It's finally starting to grow now. I am more gentle with my hair and that has helped. I think my hair is more fragile up front so I really make sure the ends are moisturized and sealed. This has been helping me so far. I would really like to get my "bangs" to my chin by the end of this year. Let's see what happens!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 13, 2008)

If more people are having this problem, I think we should start a challenge.   To see how one year of babying that area works out and how much growth we get.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 13, 2008)

It took forever to grow my bangs out years before lhcf.  I hope i don't run into the same problem...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's probably breaking off little by little. That happened to a friend of mine after she colored her hair in the front. It just kept getting shorter and shorter. My bangs used to do that when I wore weaves all the time. I would leave that part of my hair out. The rest of my hair seemed like it was growing but the bangs looked like they weren't. They were breaking off because they were being manipulated more than the rest of my hair. Once I started covering all my hair I didn't have that problem anymore. Now they're the longest part of my hair. I think it has to do with manipulation. I used to spend a lot of time trying to get those bangs to hang/lay right in the front.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> If more people are having this problem, *I think we should start a challenge.* To see how one year of babying that area works out and how much growth we get.


 
I would be down to join...

I learned that my hair in the front is very, very fine and fragile. I not only have to baby it, but I literally have to treat it like fine silk. Otherwise, it breaks.

For example, I can't weigh down the front section of my hair with products when it is in a protective style like braids or twists. My strands in the front are just too fine to handle it.


----------



## Namilani (Jan 13, 2008)

I just typed a semi-lengthy post and the page refreshed on it's own ! Long-story-short: You make it a challenge and I'm in! I'm sick of the front not growing! I dye my hair black, so it's very easy to spot progress-- my brown roots hardly ever show in the front! APL in the back and nose-length in the front??!!


----------



## lunabelle (Jan 13, 2008)

I am definitely in!! My hair is a little past sl in the front and past APL in the back. The front just doesn't budge! It's so frustrating. I just wanted my hair the same length all over, is that too much to ask?


----------



## shtow (Jan 13, 2008)

I have this problem. I have a lot of NG in the front, so retaining the length is my prob.  I heard keeping it back and out our face helps. They have grown a little since LHCF but the back is shi**ting on the front when it comes to length. lol


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 13, 2008)

They seem healthy, but my bangs do grow very slowly. Everything else has taken off. My sides especially. But those stubborn bangs!


----------



## DayStar (Jan 13, 2008)

shtow said:


> I have this problem. I have a lot of NG in the front, so retaining the length is my prob.  I heard keeping it back and out our face helps. They have grown a little since LHCF *but the back is shi**ting on the front when it comes to length.* lol



girl!

my back is crazy, my front is slowly growing...nothing spectacular!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 14, 2008)

I have no idea why they grow so slow, hopefully MN will help it catch up.

I have been wearing sew ins with the front out, maybe that is the culprit as well.

I will baby the front and sides!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 14, 2008)

I had that same problem, my bangs would not grow past my eyebrows.  Now they're passing my chin.  Main thing is that if you're trying to grow out bangs, stop wearing them out aff of the time (at least for me).  Low manipiulation is key.  I also had to stretch out relaxer time longer for the front of my hair since it's more prone to breakage.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 14, 2008)

QTslim, 

you stretched your relaxer longer in the front, and relaxed the other areas sooner?  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 14, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> QTslim,
> 
> you stretched your relaxer longer in the front, and relaxed the other areas sooner? Is that what you are saying?


 
Yep!  I would relax my bangs and edges every other time, so it would be every 3-4 months.  This way I would get enough NG and not overlap the relaxer onto the already processed hair.  I think that was the main reason my bangs weren't "growing"....they would just break off.


----------

